# Tall ramus and low gonial angle is cope



## ArabIncel (Feb 15, 2020)

All these people had a ramus on the taller side and a gonial angle on the lower side. But as soon as the ramus was shortened (and thereby the gonial angle increased) they improved (in some cases the bigonial width and the chin height was slightly adjusted to bring more harmony).


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 15, 2020)

Still have above average ramus in the after


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Feb 15, 2020)

Lol your morphs are suicide fuel literally all looked waaaaay better in the before i never thought tall ramus was this important


----------



## ArabIncel (Feb 15, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Still have above average ramus in the after



perhaps but it was shortened and I think it looks aesthetically better. Do you think the afters look better?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 15, 2020)

No before looks manlier, after looks weaker, looksmin


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 15, 2020)

Yeah, it makes the Lower Third more angular, and more angular=better.


----------



## garfyld (Feb 15, 2020)

Both looks good just harmony is king


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Feb 15, 2020)

Henry cavill looks better before. Other guys look better after.


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Feb 15, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> Henry cavill looks better before. Other guys look better after.


Agreed


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 15, 2020)

Only one who looks worse after is Cavill. Dolph lundgren looks much better after.


----------



## Cope (Feb 15, 2020)

Mahfud's and Lundgren's morph looks better there ramus is comically longer compared to Cavill's.













It depends on how well it harmonizes with the upper and middle third.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 12, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> All these people had a ramus on the taller side and a gonial angle on the lower side. But as soon as the ramus was shortened (and thereby the gonial angle increased) they improved (in some cases the bigonial width and the chin height was slightly adjusted to bring more harmony).


What is their gonial angle before an after the morph? Could you do a side profile morph of the same guys?


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Mar 12, 2020)

It's cope if I don't have it theory


----------



## Deleted member 5701 (Mar 12, 2020)

*Sounds like the sissy jawed incels are coping again. *

Long ramus and low gonial is ideal






What a fucking slayer


----------



## Ascensionrequired (Mar 12, 2020)

SassyTheSasquatch said:


> *Sounds like the sissy jawed incels are coping again. *
> 
> Long ramus and low gonial is ideal
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 5701 (Mar 12, 2020)

Ascensionrequired said:


> View attachment 306029



Fucking mirin


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 12, 2020)

SassyTheSasquatch said:


>


 Fucking gigachad ngl, too bad all his children are foids


----------



## Deleted member 5701 (Mar 12, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> Fucking gigachad ngl, too bad all his children are foids



What a waste fuck


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 12, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> in some cases the bigonial width and the chin height was slightly adjusted






 ...


Also, Cavill looks worse in the after one.


----------



## Gosick (Mar 12, 2020)

all look worse ln the after


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 13, 2020)

Gosick said:


> all look worse ln the after


Not really, the before looked like blocks.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 13, 2020)

you just made their chins bigger, give them their ramus back and they'll look even better


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 13, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> you just made their chins bigger, give them their ramus back and they'll look even better



that is incorrect. The chin increase is very little if any. I shortened the ramus for all three, however. That was the main purpose.
In the case of Cavill and Mahfud the chin wasn’t even really increased tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 30, 2020)

lol


----------



## BPDexhead (Sep 4, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> All these people had a ramus on the taller side and a gonial angle on the lower side. But as soon as the ramus was shortened (and thereby the gonial angle increased) they improved (in some cases the bigonial width and the chin height was slightly adjusted to bring more harmony).


The third guy looks like jake paul


----------

